

Heyzap Closes Seed Funding Round With USV (YC W09) - judegomila
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/27/heyzap-closes-seed-funding-round-for-its-flash-gaming-widget/

======
fallentimes
Wow congrats guys - you've been working your tails off.

------
ivankirigin
Woah huge congrats guys!

------
Alaric
Good going guys, spend it wisely ;)

------
einarvollset
Immad, i you think this means you can negate on your promise to dance in a
club with only a <redacted> t-shirt then you are sadly wrong. Boo Ya. :D

------
nicoperez
big up!

------
herdrick
Congratulations Immad and Jude!

------
Fenn
Nice work guys, congrats!

------
GraffitiTim
Congrats guys

------
joshu
Yay!

------
joepestro
congrats!

------
ig1
congrats

